# Wendtii Green change



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

My crypt wendtii greens have been growing well but recently they are starting to put out reddish leaves. Nothing with tank/water conditions have changed and I already have a bunch of red wendtiis. I understand crypts change due to water/environment,etc. but is there any way with ferts. (or maybe trimming roots) to get them growing green again or should I just get some new green wendtiis?


----------



## Lxx (Nov 16, 2010)

You changed nothing, but the plant itself has changed. Roots seized a large area and started to deliver more nutrients. Therefore, changed color of the plant.
If you need green plants, it is better to plant a green forms of C.x willisii, C. albida or C. lingua. They do not change color.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks, makes sense. The roots are quite huge now when I yanked them out to look at them. About six months ago the roots were half the size and the leaves were not turning color.


----------

